#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Product Management

## Han Ah kwang

The Practitioner's Guide 
Jan 6, 2015 |  208 Pages | EPUB/MOBI/AZW3/PDF (Converted) | 5 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Did you cut through traffic on your Segway today? Cool off with a delicious can of New Coke? Relax at home while listening to some music on your Zune?
Despite years of research, countless products like these see high-profile launches, only to end up failing to connect with an audience. THE PRACTITIONER'S GUIDE TO PRODUCT MANAGEMENT provides a firsthand road map to help you avoid the pitfalls of product failure-taking you through the field of product management with candid stories and real-world experiences of what it takes to create a product that meets the customer's needs.

Product management is the art, science and skill of bringing a successful product to life. In The Practitioner's Guide To Product Management, Jock Busuttil looks what product managers do, how the role came to be, how it's still continuing to evolve, and why it's such good news that there's no prescribed route to becoming one.



Busuttil also delves into examples of the good, the bad and the ill-advised products to consider why they succeeded and failed and give you the inside track on avoiding all the common product management pitfalls. The book examines the fine line between success and failure and reveals nine ways you can increase your product's chances of success.

If you're new to product management and wondering what it's all about or if you're a product manager shooting for professional success, this book will give you the inside track on starting, developing, and then selling a new product.See More: Product Management

----------

